# How much battery does bluetooth use?



## DroidHAM (Nov 9, 2011)

I've had mt BT on since getting my Nexus 7 to sync text messages from my phone. The battery dies pretty quickly, im curious if its normal, or if its related to my BT being on 24/7?


----------



## CraigHwk (Dec 24, 2011)

Honestly, I haven't really noticed any difference having Bluetooth on all the time. Heck, even on my S3, I leave it on and I still wake up around 85% battery life, which I get with BT off.


----------



## DroidHAM (Nov 9, 2011)

hmm, I left my GNEX on overnight with BT with like 45% battery and woke up with it dead.

Does the phone/tablet deep sleep with BT on?


----------



## dru (Jul 1, 2012)

I have a gnex too and bt dont use much at all, something is wrong with your kernel/rom.
On my nexus 7 its always off tho, i dont need it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

Short answer = Alot


----------

